# Enamorado de ésta hermosa dama de Magdalena del Mar



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

La hermosa dama es la monumental Iglesia del Corazón de María (también llamada "La Cúpula"),situada en la avenida Sucre del distrito de Magdalena del Mar. 
Las fotos de las tomas exteriores son del siempre genial y muy querido forista FRIENDLIMA (el popular "Friendcito") :


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Debo haber entrado alguna vez a esa iglesia pero no lo recuerdo. Al lado se encuentra el antiguo local del colegio Claretiano, mi hermano mayor estudió ahi un año y luego se trasladaron a San Miguel, sin embargo , recuerdo que antes no había tal imagen de la virgen maría sino simplemente una esfera. Esa iglesia es muy bonita y de un estilo no muy común en Lima, me gusta mucho pero los alrededores merece un mejor cambio, ahora está más respetable que antes pero puede mejorar un poco más, eso ya depende de la gente para mantener limpia la zona


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

que bonita la decoracion de la iglesia


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bien bonita la iglesia. No me gusta la zona en donde esta..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante ! gracias por este thread, es primera vez que se hace una mencion de honor a este monumento arquitectonico en este foro. Muy bonitos los detalles tanto interiores como exteriores.!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

antes la cupula estaba rematada con otra cupula en forma de media naranja si no me equivoco color dorado, umm, creo que sí, en fin, están buenas las fotos, aunque por fuera a la iglesia le falta todavia, además esa estructura apanelada que han hecho por fuera no va con el templo.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

se ve interesante el interior, la primera vez que la vi me gusto su imponencia.....buen thread!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La primera foto està muy buena, deberìa Friendlima atreverse a ponerla en el grupo de las fotos del concurso de fotografìa urbana. Solo una sugerencia.

Excelente thread y muy interesante de paso.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Estaré pronto en Lima, y espero tomarle fotos a la Iglesia con la virgen, desde fuera, ojala pueda subir a algún edificio alto que este cerca por ahi, creo que las vistas serían espectaculares, a ver si pagandolé a un huachiman o algo asi?, no se. Toda esa area es parte de mis antiguos barrios, practicamente creci tán cerca de Magdalena.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Fotos de FriendLima*

Para tener un panorama más claro de la hermosísima "dama de la Magdalena del Mar" :

























































Realmente,cada vez que la aprecio,la veo hermosísima...sin duda,una de las iglesias más hermosas de Lima..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La primera foto parece una obra de Gaudí!!!!!!!!

Ey Friend, ya pues, para la siguiente ronda de concurso de fotografìa me resiento a muerte si no pones por lo menos una foto.... tas advertido y ya sabes como dicen que soy... TERRIBLE MODERADORA..... jajajajajajajajaaja

Excelente las fotos... muy buen thread Dodi


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Soberbio monumento...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

La iglesia es realmente hermosa, luce imponente. Siempre me llamó la atención, pero es una pena que pasen los años y aun no se le pueda hacer un verdadero mantenimiento. La municipalidad ha remodelado ya la calle junto a la iglesia, pero por ejemplo no cuida el tema de las construcciones a su alrededor, viendo desde La Marina hay un nuevo y horrendo edificio amarillo que malogra algo la vista al monumento.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las últimas fotos están muy buenas.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*está linda la iglesia...*

Dodi merece estar en el internacional , todo una iglesia renacentista en medio de Lima.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*bueno Vane , espero poner aunque sea una fotografía..*

bueno la iglesia está imponente , la verdad misma Roma
esta iglesia , otra de la joyas de Lima y que no se conocen mucho.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Un duendecillo me envió 2 fotos más !!!!*

Mister Panko me enviò a mi email éstas 2 fotos,muy bonitas por cierto....esperemos que Mister Panko se una pronto a InKaScraPerS....al parecer le rebotan las fotos... por más que se ha inscrito,el Foro no le permite postear...en fin... no sé cuál será la verdad de la milanesa,pero cumplo con su deseo de insertar éstas 2 bonitas fotos :
















(me encantó el detalle del perro... )


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

La ultima foto es muy buena! Gracias por postearla Mapamundista.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Ojalá que la restauren, se vería increible...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ese templo es lindo :banana: no soy de ir a iglesias pero ese templo siempre me llamo la atencion en especila por lo vertical que es :banana: y obvio deber restaurarlo mas y quitarle esos feos cables :bash:


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

a mi tambien me parece muy buena la iglesia, formalmente y sobretodo como hito urbano, pero a mi parecer tan importante iglesia merece un emplazamiento mas grande y mas apropiado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

^^Excelente toma. ¿Tuviste acceso al local de enfrente para captarla?

Felizmente le quitaron esa horrible escalera exterior que se estaba cayendo a pedazos. De sólo verla me daba nervios.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Asu, demasiado photoshop, aunque el àngulo es muy bueno.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Así se ve de noche?

Bien modernizados y "open mains" estamos...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Asu, demasiado photoshop, aunque el àngulo es muy bueno.


Sí. Demasiado Photoshop.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^Excelente toma. ¿Tuviste acceso al local de enfrente para captarla?
> 
> Felizmente le quitaron esa horrible escalera exterior que se estaba cayendo a pedazos. De sólo verla me daba nervios.


Dodi no la tomó 

Y pues la escalera estaba ahí por los trabajos de remodelacion, pero eso ya concluyó hace un par de años. El color encendido de la pintada ya está bajando con el sol, jaja pero esa photoshopeada está de lujo! kay:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermosas fotos de Lia*


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Que matiz de colores, hace dos años ya que la "reinauguraron" por decirlo así, parece que fue ayer


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cúspide*

¿Es posible subir a la cúspide? ¿Hay que hablar con el párroco o con quién?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que es ese ducto que se ve al lado de la Iglesia, eso no estaba ahi.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese colegio del costado, le resta mérito a la iglesia, se ve horrible.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Yo también estuve enamorado de una hermosa dama de Magdalena del Mar, pero después de 3 años de amor todo terminó


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Desentona*

¡Qué tumben ese colegio! Es como un gran lunar con pelos en un bello rostro. Ahí deberían hacer un parque con arcos de madera y una fuente.

cesium, en ese ducto deben estar las escaleras que conducen a la cúpula.

¿Alguien sabe si es posible visitar la cúspide? ¿Hay que hablar con el párroco o con quién?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Quedaría más bello de lo que es si le dieran mantenimiento, yo solo entro a las iglesias para ver la arquitectura... no entro para nada más que solo eso XD.

¡Simplemente hermosa!


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Preciosa,he tenido la oportunidad de verla de lejos,pero ya tengo motivos para visitar Magdalena y Pueblo Libre.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No puedo creer que esa panorámica sea la de un distrito lo-que-se-llama-limeño-tradicional.

La imponencia de esa iglesia es notable, pero lo sería más si la intervinieran para aplicarle los tonos adecuados.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

> Cazafantasias said:
> 
> 
> > ¡Qué tumben ese colegio! Es como un gran lunar con pelos en un bello rostro. Ahí deberían hacer un parque con arcos de madera y una fuente.
> ...


Por el interior no se puede llegar a la cúspide, por eso construyeron esa espantosa escalera de madera que estuvo años malogrando la vista de la iglesia, supongo que el ducto cubrirá otra escalera que llegará a la cúspide, por otro lado recuerdo que la imagén de la virgen estaba adentro del templo a un lado del altar mayor ya que el Helicóptero que contrataron el los 50s para colocarla no la pudo levantar por el peso de la misma, no sé como la habrán colocado en su ubicación actual.

P.D. han notado que el color verde del domo no fue pintado como el resto de la iglesia?

saludos


----------

